

Scholarfy: bookmarklet to reclaim Google Scholar - jugander
http://www.cam.cornell.edu/~jugander/scholarfy.html

======
tnovikoff
Sweet. It works perfectly. I just tried Googling "novikoff kleinberg strogatz"
and our recent paper annoyingly didn't come up as one of Google's search
results. I then clicked your Scholarfy button, which I had just installed in
my bookmarks bar, and then the paper comes up as the only result in Google
Scholar. This will be really convenient, I can tell, because I often search
Google for a paper but then realize that I want to search Google Scholar
instead. Now I can do that with one click.

~~~
jugander
Yep, thanks for outlining the exact use case!

------
Zephyr314
This is perfect, I've been wanting something like this for a while but have
been too busy to build it myself. Any chance you'll throw it up on GitHub so
we can see the source?

~~~
jugander
Zephyr: Glad it's useful. It's actually super simple, and github would be
overkill. It simply extracts the active query from the open page and redirects
to scholar. The complete script is:

"javascript:location = '<http://scholar.google.com/scholar?q=> \+
escape(document.forms[0].elements['q'].value);"

I made the webpage with a description and drag-able bookmarklet in order to
help non-coding researchers easily add it to their browsers.

------
zerostar07
Thanks, i was complaining about that not long ago.

